# my mouse photos



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, guys
I think i need to make a photo thread since when i get my slr fixed/replaced, i'll have a lot of new photos due
so, starting with my older photos, here's dusty and ginger with their pinkies (who are now knocking on 5 weeks old)


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

next is polly and manuel (yes, a fawlty reference. mum wanted to call 'em basil and sybil, but that's too cliché lol) 


















strangely for me, we got a 50/50 split of their offspring. half being black/tan and half being champ./tan
i would have thought they would be hom. black and all would be het. for champagne 
maybe manuel was het for champagne.. but that still doesn't add up right


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh! Well now, I am looking forward to the next installment on this thread.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's Polly and Manuel up to no good.
They live in a 50 litre box, so they've got quite a bit of room for themselves


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I really like the wood hut! How hard is it to keep all those wood objects from smelling?


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I really like the wood hut! How hard is it to keep all those wood objects from smelling?


they smell a bit, but it's nothing a quick wash in hot water won't solve
they get cleaned on a weekly basis
the males' wood houses smell quite a bit, but it's nothing horrible


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

OOPS !! I've been bad
I got these two from work.
The orange lady is called amber and the fresian cow looking one is called patch


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> they are all gorgeous


they know it, andy ! 
my mices are all awesome !


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I like how patch just gets kisses from the cat


----------

